# Food and Beverage Job



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi,

I am going to be moving to the Lisbon area as soon as I find a Job from Australia. I have lived overseas for a number of years and am now hoping to link back up with my girlfriend.

I am a Food and Beverage Manager with international experience in 5 star hotels. I am currently the General Manager of a small Hotel in Country Australia.

My Girlfriend is Portuguese and because of this its time to move to Portugal for many years. I am hoping to find some sort of management role.

If you know of something or have something please email me [email protected]


----------

